# Pau cant make FT's under pressure...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That is my opinion. This happened last year with him too. He cant handle the pressure of late game FT's.

In the finals last year:

3/4
1/1
3/8
5/7
7/10
3/4

I can almost assure you most of those misses came late in the game....Except of course the 3/8 where he missed all game.

He is shooting 64%FT's this series


Thoughts?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know what's wrong with him in this series free-throw wise, but he'll start hitting them in the 2nd round.

Last night was ugly, though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> I don't know what's wrong with him in this series free-throw wise, but he'll start hitting them in the 2nd round.
> 
> Last night was ugly, though.


Good ol Basel, the constant optimist


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Good ol Basel, the constant optimist


Somebody has to be that guy, right?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> That is my opinion. This happened last year with him too. He cant handle the pressure of late game FT's.
> 
> In the finals last year:
> 
> ...


I don't really think he's a horrible free throw shooter in the playoffs or in the clutch. In fact, as far as big's guy I'd say he's one of the better free throw shooters.

But the stats you just put out are really good for a big in the finals in my opinion... I mean he had one 3/8 night.. The rest were upwards to 70 percent or better... 

3/4 (75%)
1/1 (100%)
3/8 (37%)
5/7 (71%)
7/10 (70%)
3/4 (75%)

Thats not to shabby for a center.

I mean, I'd rather have Pau on the line at the end of the game shooting free throws than say Dirk, Dwight, etc. Do I wish he hit more of em? Sure... Yeah.. Of course. In my opinion, part of the missing is that we seem to forget he's alive in the second half of games.

When your big is shooting better than 60 percent, keep feeding him. Get him confident, and the free throws will get better at the end.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Darth Bryant said:


> I don't really think he's a horrible free throw shooter in the playoffs or in the clutch. In fact, as far as big's guy I'd say he's one of the better free throw shooters.
> 
> But the stats you just put out are really good for a big in the finals in my opinion... I mean he had one 3/8 night.. The rest were upwards to 70 percent or better...
> 
> ...


I dont know how to find this info but just through my own personal observations it seems *the more important the moment, the less of a chance he has to make them.* Yes those arent the worst FT stats ever but Id be willing to bet the majority of those misses came in the 4th quarter. All that Im saying is only from recollection but I remember being bummed on several occasions last year in the playoffs when he was missing FT's that could have made life easier down the stretch.

BTW...Anybody remember that play in the last couple of min that Pau had the ball maybe 5 feet from the basket, perfectly set up for a rolling hookshot and he just lagged, and lagged, finally made his move and the shot rolled around and went in. It might seem inconsequential but not to me. He froze for a second IMO. He realized his great position, the time left in the game, and that this shot hes about to take should be routine if it wasnt for the importance of the moment. He made the shot, no harm done...but it scared me. Im scared for him and his confidence down the stretch. 

PS I love Pau and we would be nowhere without him, just wanted to point this stuff out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with the overall analysis, Pau with his touch should be mid 80's all the time but he does appear to feel the Heat. Once we get the ring his resolve should smooth out and be hardened right now this is all new experiences for him and he feels it. But he seems to be able to make big buckets without panic though which is more key.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

no kidding eh?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dont like the way he shoots his free throw. bends his knee too much for a big guy. makes it hard for him to adjust his shot when its not falling. this sounds silly but he should take the kobe or billup approach at the FT line.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

pau is clutch though


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Darth Bryant said:


> I don't really think he's a horrible free throw shooter in the playoffs or in the clutch. In fact, as far as big's guy I'd say he's one of the better free throw shooters.
> 
> But the stats you just put out are really good for a big in the finals in my opinion... I mean he had one 3/8 night.. The rest were upwards to 70 percent or better...
> 
> ...


What? I thought Dirk shoots like a high 80% or so...?

Anyways, I think Gasol will probably get better on his free throws as the playoff progresses.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

[Myst.] said:


> What? I thought Dirk shoots like a high 80% or so...?
> 
> Anyways, I think Gasol will probably get better on his free throws as the playoff progresses.



He he's a great regular season free throw shooter. 

But he's been a choke artist in the playoffs from the charity strike so many times now, it's sad. Game 3 of the 2006 finals, will forever burn in my memory.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well...at least we have two big men who can consistantly hit free throws.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Did I say under pressure...I meant he cant make them AT ALL...

8/13 today with a couple that barley got to the rim...way to go Pau

43/65 (63%) for the entire postseason


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> I don't know what's wrong with him in this series free-throw wise, but he'll start hitting them in the 2nd round.
> 
> Last night was ugly, though.


:basel2:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ill take Dirk's mid range jumpshot over Pau's FT under pressure


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

2/4 today when they counted...ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He very nearly gave me a heart attack when he missed those.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> He very nearly gave me a heart attack when he missed those.


Especially after the Chauncey three that gave them a 2pt lead rather than it being tied


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

2/4 isn't that bad. he's missed a lot lately though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> 2/4 isn't that bad. he's missed a lot lately though.


50% is bad last time i checked


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He has been shooting bad all playoffs from the line though, so I dunno if that's not being clutch. He's timid and soft far too often though, damn straight.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> He he's a great regular season free throw shooter.
> 
> But he's been a choke artist in the playoffs from the charity strike so many times now, it's sad. Game 3 of the 2006 finals, will forever burn in my memory.


dirk is a career 87% free throw shooter. him and yao are the two star big guys in recent memory that you want at the free throw line at the end of games over any of the other bigs(and almost just any players in general). gasol isn't in that picture.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> 50% is bad last time i checked


so i guess up to the point where chauncey was 0/3 from the stripe, he was the worst free throw shooter in the nba right? the sample pool is too small, if you want to talk about clutch free throw shooting.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> so i guess up to the point where chauncey was 0/3 from the stripe, he was the worst free throw shooter in the nba right? the sample pool is too small, if you want to talk about clutch free throw shooting.


go look at my OP then...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's like last year's playoff experience had no positive benefit on Pau.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> dirk is a career 87% free throw shooter. him and yao are the two star big guys in recent memory that you want at the free throw line at the end of games over any of the other bigs(and almost just any players in general). gasol isn't in that picture.


Unfortunately, his 87 percent career free throw shooting percentage failed him in the finals, when he helped gift wrap a title to the Heat.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> Unfortunately, his 87 percent career free throw shooting percentage failed him in the finals, when he helped gift wrap a title to the Heat.


dirk shot 89% from the free throw line in the finals.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> go look at my OP then...


i did, and you listed his overall free throw shooting. all you said was "i can almost assure you" which doesn't provide any conclusive numbers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> i did, and you listed his overall free throw shooting. all you said was "i can almost assure you" which doesn't provide any conclusive numbers.


This brings up an issue I wanted to ask...Is there any site that has super detailed stats of the NBA. For instance if Kobe scores 40 I wanna see how many points he scored each quarter...or for this case, when people shoot their FT's.

The reason I said "I can almost assure you" is because there is no site like that, but I remember him always missing FT's late last year...IIRC


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> This brings up an issue I wanted to ask...Is there any site that has super detailed stats of the NBA. For instance if Kobe scores 40 I wanna see how many points he scored each quarter...or for this case, when people shoot their FT's.
> 
> The reason I said "I can almost assure you" is because there is no site like that, but I remember him always missing FT's late last year...IIRC


you can check the play by play for each game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rizzle, for example Game 1 of the Finals: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=280605002


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I honestly don't care too much about him making FTs in the clutch. I just want him to do his damn job the rest of the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cap said:


> Rizzle, for example Game 1 of the Finals: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=280605002


Okay, that has "game flow" which I like...but it still doesnt have a stat break down by quarter...I know I can read a play by play but that would take forever if I wanted to look at a bunch of different stats...*There is no site that shows all stats for each player by quarter?*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yeah, probably not.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Okay, that has "game flow" which I like...but it still doesnt have a stat break down by quarter...I know I can read a play by play but that would take forever if I wanted to look at a bunch of different stats...*There is no site that shows all stats for each player by quarter?*


http://www.82games.com/0809/QTR4S11.HTM


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shows pua's ft% at 82%, but it's not a good indicator since shooting free throws with 10 minutes to go isn't really crunch time.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

afobisme said:


> shows pua's ft% at 82%, but it's not a good indicator since shooting free throws with 10 minutes to go isn't really crunch time.


then http://www.82games.com/0809/CSORT10.HTM


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ah thanks. there you go, pau shooting 89% in the clutch. kinda feel bad for gasol, since he's every anlysts/fans whipping boy. kinda feel sorry for LO too, cuz i think he's phil's whipping boy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't trust gasol in the clutch shooting free throws the pressure gets to him. You can see it in his body language the 2 he missed last night he just seemed tight. But the 2nd 2 he seemed more determined as if he knew he had to make up for the 1st 2. 

I cut him alittle slack though because he's not used to the extreme pressure hasn't been in the situation much. 

Pau's overall problem is being passive more than soft.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This thread actually came to mind when Pau was at the line twice late in Game 1!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> then http://www.82games.com/0809/CSORT10.HTM


yeah but thats his averages over a season...I want it on a game by game breakdown


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> then http://www.82games.com/0809/CSORT10.HTM


Thats the regular season, Im talking playoff pressure...can you do that for last years playoffs? His "clutch" FT..and the entire 4th qtr also


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Thats the regular season, Im talking playoff pressure...can you do that for last years playoffs? His "clutch" FT..and the entire 4th qtr also


i'm not sure if 82games.com has playoff stats or not. after a quick glance i didn't see them.

only way i know of to see game by game would be to go through all the play by plays and see when he took and missed free throws.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> i'm not sure if 82games.com has playoff stats or not. after a quick glance i didn't see them.
> 
> only way i know of to see game by game would be to go through all the play by plays and see when he took and missed free throws.


Somebody need to invent the website I want...I want a "moneyball" website! That would be sweet


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well Pau proved once again he can't handle the pressure choking 2 free throws away once again.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> well Pau proved once again he can't handle the pressure choking 2 free throws away once again.


Yep...and he got a lucky bounce on another.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, he missed those two FTs with 5 minutes to go,not close in the game but it still counts. Trevor missed 1 as well down the stretch as well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He is proving my point time and time again in the playoffs...Has he had ANY 4th quarters in the playoffs where he made all his FTs let alone in a close game?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

5/7 tonight in the 4th...Not his worst effort I guess


----------

